# Biscuits to accompany your coffee



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A colleague at work asked what my favourite biscuit to accompany my coffee was, and brought in a packet of Langues de Chat from his favourite patisserie in Marylebone High Street for me to try.

Having devoured these (aka Cats Tongue) biscuits I can see why he loves them so much.

I usually choose a chunky cookie and yesterday Nadine and I had a sea salt caramel biscuit at Hermitage Road in Hitchin which was also divine.

What's your favourite biscuit to accompany your coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got some caramel wafers from M&S at the moment that are divine!

A local baker sometimes does Pig's Ear Biscuits that are delicious.

There is also a local independent Italian deli and eevry Christmas he imports the most wonderful biscuits, soft chocolatey cantuccini, Ricciarelli and loads of others that are just sooooo good


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

b said:


> I've got some caramel wafers from M&S at the moment that are divine!
> 
> A local baker sometimes does Pig's Ear Biscuits that are delicious.
> 
> There is also a local independent Italian deli and eevry Christmas he imports the most wonderful biscuits, soft chocolatey cantuccini, Ricciarelli and loads of others that are just sooooo good


Do you have room to rent lol that all sounds very tasty, I don't like tainting my coffee with biscuits It's the only time I ever drink tea is When having a few boasters


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I like a nice Biscotti with my coffee but lately I've been dunking some croissant in there, my local Jewish bakery does them fresh. There's a particular one they do called a cheese bun, what's so special about that you might say ! Well for a start it's not savoury but oh so sweet and creamy inside with a buttery, flakey croissant casing...


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

When it comes to biscuit dunking I have simple tastes - either some oversized soft cookie from your local supermarket or hob nobs (with/without chocolate).

Thinking back though never had a biscuit with my coffee beverage in absolutely yonks.. at least a year..(!)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't recall what they're called, but I rather like those little cinnamon biscuits that you often get on the continent.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Aldi's own brand chocolate *cardboard* digestives

Joking, I'll eat anything lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Do you have room to rent lol that all sounds very tasty, I don't like tainting my coffee with biscuits It's the only time I ever drink tea is When having a few boasters


To be honest I usually just have my coffee on its own, and pig out on biscuits and cake later in the day









I did try and abstain from cake during the week but I just have a sweet tooth...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

aaronb said:


> To be honest I usually just have my coffee on its own


As do I. I like just enjoying the flavour of the coffee rather than influence it with all sorts of sugar goodness!

Boring, I know.

Stroop waffles would be my first choice though.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Coffee and a croissant for breakfast if I can be bothered eating anything that early.

During the day if I had to have a biscuit it would be either a biscotti or Amaretti biscuit.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lotus caramelised biscuits. Simple, uncomplicated, moreish, inexpensive and come in big packets!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Lotus caramelised biscuits. Simple, uncomplicated, moreish, inexpensive and come in big packets!


+1

blah 13 char


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cantuccini for me.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

jaffa cakes normally


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Home made flapjack made with oats, honey, brown sugar and butter.

Baked weekly.

Quick and easy to make & go really well with coffee.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

i love Jaffa Cakes but not with a coffee... they need to be eaten dry, a packet at a time


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

GS11 said:


> Home made flapjack made with oats, honey, brown sugar and butter.
> 
> Baked weekly.
> 
> Quick and easy to make & go really well with coffee.


Sounds delicious. Baked weekly and resisted weakly!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not a massive biscuit fan with coffee, but home made flap jacks hit the spot.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

One that I think Glenn will appreciate...

Chocolate Tim Tams. You have to do a Tim Tam Slam at least once per packet.









I also have a weakness for dark chocolate covered Lotus biscuits.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

aaronb said:


> To be honest I usually just have my coffee on its own, and pig out on biscuits and cake later in the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly with you here, espresso first then maybe an M&S Iced Spiced Bun for breakfast, then maybe another espresso









I try not to have packs of biscuits in the house as they last about 4 minutes.

Also dunking should be banned, it's wrong on so many levels


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Flibster said:


> One that I think Glenn will appreciate...
> 
> Chocolate Tim Tams. You have to do a Tim Tam Slam at least once per packet.
> 
> ...


Got to be a Double Dip Tim Tam though.

I always try to keep a bag of the frozen Ikea Cinnamon buns in as I love those with a coffee in a morning,


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Home made flapjack made with oats, honey, brown sugar and butter.
> 
> Baked weekly.
> 
> Quick and easy to make & go really well with coffee.


Love home made flapjack. But if i can't be bothered i'll go for supermarket oatmeal and raisin cookies 5 for a quid jobs


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Caramel stroop waffles from the Netherlands are lovely


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> Caramel stroop waffles from the Netherlands are lovely


and the Belgian waffles from the bakery counter in Supermarket chain Albert Heijn


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> and the Belgian waffles from the bakery counter in Supermarket chain Albert Heijn


That's where I buy my stroop waffles to take home lol.and the tonys chocolonely bars

Have you tried the ollie bollen from the street vendor stalls.only ever see them around Christmas time in amsterdam thou

Best waffles ive had are from wallys waffles Albert cuyp market


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> That's where I buy my stroop waffles to take home lol.and the tonys chocolonely bars
> 
> Have you tried the ollie bollen from the street vendor stalls.only ever see them around Christmas time in amsterdam thou
> 
> Best waffles ive had are from wallys waffles Albert cuyp market


olliebollen are traditionally eaten New Years Eve which is why you only see them around Christmas, if you have a deep fryer they're quite easy to make.

If you are there a bit early the Dutch celebrate Sinterklaas (Saint Nicholas) on 5th December, thats when the bakeries go into overdrive with banketstaaf, papernoten, gevulde koek etc - basically all manner of pastries laden with full fat butter. Highly worth stocking up!

Best stroopwaffles are from the old guy in Utrecht who is on the market Saturdays on Vredenberg, he makes them fresh and usually gives me free one hot off the griddle if I buy a few packs, mmm. FYI you can buy them in the UK now, keep an eye out in Lidl, Aldi, Waitrose & M&S - not consistent but they do pop up every now and again.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Chocolate covered Malted Milk. I like to double them up, chocolate side to chocolate side then dunk! A packed doesn't last long.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Love Amaretti crunchy Italian biscuits by Doria quickly dipped into an espresso...match made in heaven! Mmm


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Another+1 for Lotus biscuits, have to buy 3 or 4 packets at a time but not the choccy coated ones.... Bleuurgh !


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

@AaronB and Mike mc, Larger branches of Asda are now stocking stroopwaffles as a regular item in the bakery section usually near the fresh cookies and are in a brownish packet.

Edit because I also forgot that Fox's sell stroopwaffles too as part of their Caffe biscuits range but they are £2 where as the Asda ones, which seem identical to me, are only £1.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Stroopwaffles are delicious! Have any of you guys who've been to the Netherlands had Chocomel? If not I strongly suggest you do!

I don't have biscuits per se but after discovering Lotus biscuit spread I have it daily, I finally understand the plight of substance abuse.

My name is Adam and I'm a spread-a-hollic


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

spune said:


> Stroop waffles would be my first choice though.


I love stroop waffeln but was surprised at how poorly they go with espresso. Odd, that.

Waitrose shortcake biscuits are what I use. They are fairly neutral and just enough sweetness to augment espresso.


----------

